
My Career Cupid – A different kind of job site - wesleymasonrmt
http://www.mycareercupid.com/
======
randycupertino
I signed up. When should I hear back regarding job matches? Thank you!

~~~
wesleymasonrmt
That will depend on 2 things. 1) What option you chose in your profile
regarding receiving match emails, and 2) when we actually get additional jobs
posted. For now, there is only a single job posted, by My Career Cupid itself.
In general though, emails will be sent overnight with matches. Thanks for
signing up!

